# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  هل من مرحب ..

## saif al-eslam abu-sini

اسمي سيف الاسلام ابو صيني
 وادرس في جامعة عجلون الوطنية
 سنة ثالثة 
تخصصي مصارف اسلامية
 ولقد تمت دعودتي لهذا الصرح المتميز و العريق من قبل معاذ بني ملحم .

فأرجوا أن تقبلوني بينكم

----------


## mylife079

أهلاً وسهلاً أخوي سيف

نورت المنتدى

أهلاً وسهلاً



 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اهلا وسهلا فيك سيف وحياك الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف



----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> 


اهلا وسهلا بك بيننا ونتمنى لك ان تقضي الوقت الممتع بحيث نفيدك ونستفيد

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا ,, نورت المنتدى  :Eh S(7):

----------

